# Wanted   fork cap for Snyder built triple crown fork



## bleedingfingers (Sep 14, 2020)

I need a fork cap for a Snyder built perhaps Hawthorne  fork .
4 inchs and a touch across 1 5/8s  deep. 
For this fork 
I'm in Canada and never going to find one here 



.


----------



## zedsn (Sep 15, 2020)

I have one that fits over 4 3/8" wide fork top and it is an inch deep and leaves the bottom one showing. Mine is for a ballooner.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 15, 2020)

I might have one. I will look today and let you know.


----------



## Gordon (Sep 15, 2020)

Here is one, measures just over 4 inches inside. Only about 3/16 inches deep. Hard to find one in nicer shape.


----------



## zedsn (Sep 15, 2020)

This is what I have


----------



## Rattman13 (Sep 15, 2020)

zedsn said:


> This is what I have
> 
> View attachment 1267722
> 
> View attachment 1267726



That's Roadmaster about '49 to late '50s.


----------



## zedsn (Sep 15, 2020)

Have this one too.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Sep 16, 2020)

Gordon can I get shot with the ruler across the steer tube hole that looks like it might work .
It needs to be at least 1 5/8s  across the inside 
zedsn  Yours looks like the same as Gords except with a notch cut out is it cut at the back as well ?
Also looks like it is on a pretty good fork  would hate to mess that up .

also notice how much curve is in my crown


----------



## Gordon (Sep 16, 2020)

Here you go.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Sep 17, 2020)

Thanks Gordon but those D shaped depressions are scaring me the forks look more oval shaped .
Measurements are so close but think I will delete this post and fab up a solid aluminum top


----------



## Gordon (Sep 17, 2020)

I have a couple hundred forks here, why don't I find one like yours and see how this caps fits? That may help you make your decision.

Gordon


----------



## SKPC (Sep 17, 2020)

Could be this one below posted recently on a found ladies Thorne. Snyder but not a springer or trussed fork that takes different ones. Sure looks correct........pete


----------



## bleedingfingers (Sep 17, 2020)

Hi Pete that one looks correct  has the oval indentations  but again it's sitting on a good fork on what looks like a good bike .
The bike I'm putting this on is my everyday rider rat rod Mutt  so not looking to spend a ton and don't want anyone to go to to much trouble 
taking stuff apart or stripping one off a whole bike .
I was hoping someone might have one lying around .


Gordon that would be great but please don't go to to much trouble 

Many thanks to all you guys


----------



## Gordon (Sep 17, 2020)

Definitely puzzling. I have a bunch of similar forks, but none of them are exactly like that. All the ones I have do not dip in as far to the center and are not as rounded on the outside of the legs. Sorry.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 17, 2020)

Yes, I just wanted to show Cabers what to look for....someone should have one. Never knew Snyder forks had so many variants.....Eventually one will show up...


----------



## bleedingfingers (Sep 17, 2020)

Thanks guys my  fork may be aftermarket it is nos never been on a bike and is a 28 inch but is balloon tire width .
I have a Snyder built fastback  Zenith which is the same as Zephyr which is what I'm using for reference I know the cap on that bikes fork will fit .


----------



## bleedingfingers (Feb 11, 2021)

Still lookin


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Feb 11, 2021)

Thought that I saw a few for sale on an online auction site near a bay.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Feb 13, 2021)

Tried one of those guys won't get back to me about shipping .


----------



## bleedingfingers (Apr 6, 2021)

Here's a picture of my fork with tape measure the fork holes on top are ovals not D shaped .
What I'm looking for just has too fit and does not have to be pretty as it will be painted .
Not looking for anything real expensive and don't want anyone to spoil a good fork
but if you have a bent up piece of junk that has a good top I'll buy the top cap .

Please respond with what you have and what you are asking .
Thanks


----------



## zedsn (Apr 6, 2021)

I have what you are looking for but it is rechromed and won't be cheap.


----------

